# Red sable?



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey everyone.
Been reading this forum for a long time and decided to finally register after getting a new German Shepherd puppy 

I'm not looking for a definitive answer or anything, just some speculation from the local experts here to see what color you think this little guy will turn out to be.

Sire is a dark black sable.
Dam is a black and silver sable.

All the female pups looked very dark sables. Had that classic dark sable look. Pencil toes, real black faces, etc.

All the male pups were light grey/silver sables, no pencil toes, etc.

Then there was this little guy. Almost all red/tan with a cute little black muzzle mask. In certain light or with polarized sun glasses, you can see his sable pattern a bit better through the fur. Whenever you run your fingers through his fur, you can see the little black hairs and pigment down below the red/tan colors. Belly has those little black hairs, chest is white-ish with a big black blob of fur in the middle. Lots of black hairs kinda coming through on the top of his back.

He is 8.5 weeks old right now. He's sleeping at my desk at work at the moment. An early morning of running around in the yard and playing with toys has tuckered this little guy out.

I know it's impossible to know what a sable pup's coloration will be when they're grown, but I thought I could post some cute pics and we could speculate :wub:


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

Sable...not black sable though.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Sable for sure, very light colouring maybe even fawn


----------



## Atika (Jun 10, 2014)

He is very light. My sables started out dark, but my female has tan under her black, so still changing. Funny though, see the black spot on the top of the tail? My male had that as a puppy too. Your pup is adorable!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

lighter sable . Post his pedigree and one of the ancestors should have colour he will finish up as .
You can see some of the darker colour coming in over his back . The camel colour he is now is this dogs puppy fluff .
Sables get darker.


----------



## scarfish (Apr 9, 2013)

my last pup was similar in color. here he is at 9 weeks with his red sable older sister and one with the cat.





now at 7 months he is lighter than his older sister and i guess he would be a tan sable.


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

I should also say that these pups were dark when born and stayed that way for about 3-4 weeks before lightening up.

Dad is a real dark black sable, mom is a black sable with good bits of silver blotches throughout. 

Looking at the pedigrees, most are dark black sables, blanket blacks, solid blacks and occasional black and red from 4-5~ generations ago.

Here's a pic of one of his grandmothers, which I'd bet this little pup will end up pretty similar to, but then again, I'm no expert!


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I would say this grandmother is pretty much how the dog will look as far as sable colour


----------



## EMH (Jul 28, 2014)

Well we'll find out! I'll try to post pics periodically to show the color change and whatnot.


----------

